# Andros Island??



## judyjht (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone know anything about this place off Nassau??  Any timeshe places there?


----------



## boyblue (Feb 9, 2006)

I doubt there are any timeshares on Andos (The largest of our 700 islands) You can try this toll free number (I got it from our ministry of tourism) 800 688-4752

You can aslo try these links:

http://www.bahamas.com/bahamas/index.aspx

http://www.smallhope.com/


----------



## EvelynK72 (Feb 9, 2006)

There are no timeshares on Andros Islands.  Andros Island's claim to fame is their legendary bonefishing waters, so there are numerous bonefishing lodges.  We spent a few days there last October - can't say I saw a "city" to speak of, but then again, we didn't go exploring - just fishing. The lodge wasn't luxurious, just a place to sleep. The people, however, were extremely friendly and helpful.  

Evelyn


----------

